# Zombie infested 5K obstacle corse race



## Hauntington House (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah I remember seeing that somewhere on the forum I think. I wish there was a race like that here in Tampa since I also enjoy running when not scaring TOT's. Hopefully the idea will catch on since 5k races seem to be getting more popular.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

We have something similar in Utah. We also have a zombie walk, were there are zombies and CDC people walking the main street of our city. Zombies can randomly kill a person on the street, and the CDC people can kill the zombies. It is for MS. It is soooo much fun. If you can make the one in your town, I would strongly encourage it.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I do these all the time they are a blast. But, beware this is a serious course. You will be covered in mud, big time! This is just another theme. There is the "warrior dash", Survival race", "rebelrace", etc. Placed 15 out of 100 last time.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I did the warrior dash back in May I think the same group is putting this on.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

That's fantastic! I'm not usually a fan of reality shows, but this would make a great one 

-Chris


----------



## ltweety444 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm signed up for the 12pm time slot for this race! I did the Warrior Dash last October and it was so much fun. This one a lot of my friends are dressing up for to run it! I'll post pics after its the race!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

That is so awesome! Best 5k race idea ever!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*This would be a blast and a definite good time! Looks like an amazing idea! Thanks for sharing! *


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's amazing. I love it.


----------



## Wickedqueen (Apr 10, 2011)

This is brilliant! I wish they offered zombie chases at my gym. Nothing like a dead person running after you to keep you in shape!


----------

